# Longines Hydroconquest replacement strap



## olivier007

Hi guys,

I was on a trip in europe and came across a store selling Longines, tried it, loved it, got a great price and brought back to Canada.

This watch is so versatile and you can dress it up or down depending what you do and where you go.

I am looking at replacing the metal band with different straps to match the situation or activity (NATO, rubber and leather)
Longines sales rubber and leather but the price is a bit high (heard the rubber was 185$) with deployment clasp, would a no name band do the job?
In this case would it be possible to get the name of an online store that sales these straps?

P.S If you've got pics of the black Hydroconqeust with different strap on i'd like to see them.

Best regards,


----------



## Ray_rjg

ive been looking for the leather , nato or rubber straps too.

Just google longines hydroconquest leather strap and click on images. there are a lot of variety ul find. same goes for nato and rubber.

its 19mm strap as far as my reasearch goes. I checked some on ebay...may order soon.

Hey there is a tutorial on how to remove the hydroconquest bracelet on esslinger.com's youtube tutorials cos we have a differnt type of bracelet ending.

thanks

ray



olivier007 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was on a trip in europe and came across a store selling Longines, tried it, loved it, got a great price and brought back to Canada.
> 
> This watch is so versatile and you can dress it up or down depending what you do and where you go.
> 
> I am looking at replacing the metal band with different straps to match the situation or activity (NATO, rubber and leather)
> Longines sales rubber and leather but the price is a bit high (heard the rubber was 185$) with deployment clasp, would a no name band do the job?
> In this case would it be possible to get the name of an online store that sales these straps?
> 
> P.S If you've got pics of the black Hydroconqeust with different strap on i'd like to see them.
> 
> Best regards,


----------



## tatt169

The two black pics are a bonetti centrini rubber strap, it's a 20mm which fits my 39mm really well-snug and very minimal space with case -which i like. Other is a brown 20mm Chr.ward leather strap. I also have a black hirsch osiris which is my favourite, it's a 19mm which is a classy , thin leather strap and gives it an elegant look that dresses it up nicely, i highly recommend it for the money i paid (£16).


----------



## tatt169

Few pics of the hirsch osiris, found them on my phone.










Sent from my Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Ray_rjg

ur right.

here are some of the snaps of my hydro after band replacement
I purchaced the croc design strap for $6. its real good leather


----------



## Monocrom

The 41mm HydroConquest has 21mm lugs, right?

Do you guys think that 20mm straps would be a good fit, or perhaps squeezing a 22mm strap in place, instead.


----------



## tatt169

I would maybe go lower at 20mm (hirsch for one do nice fairly cheap 21mm ones). I squeezed a 20mm chr.ward strap on my 39mm (19mm lug) model and it began chewing the edge of strap










Sent from my Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## t900

Ray_rjg said:


> ur right.
> 
> here are some of the snaps of my hydro after band replacement
> I purchaced the croc design strap for $6. its real good leather
> View attachment 1216561
> View attachment 1216562
> View attachment 1216564


Hello how much weight difference does it make removing the metal braclet? I cannot find any weight information online.


----------

